# connecticut crain



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

[/img] birds like this eating earth worms in my yard for years!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 21, 2011)

Hm, I remember seeing one like that in Elizabeth park!


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Hm, I remember seeing one like that in Elizabeth park!



have a few come every year, have babies , eat my worms and see you next year! 'lol' lindy


----------



## coreyc (May 21, 2011)

Nice pic what part of CT are you in? I've never seen one around my way


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Nice pic what part of CT are you in? I've never seen one around my way



i live in milford, ct.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful Crane! I used to live up by you in Stratford. But I am in northern, CT now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2011)

Great picture.


----------



## Laura (May 21, 2011)

what kind of crane is that? Ive never seen that before..


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

hi , wish i could tell you. don't know. we call this baby the WORMINATOR! we live near swampy wet lands. have more animal pics. will post some later. lindy


----------



## DixieParadise (May 21, 2011)

I don't think it is a crane but a Heron of some sort. Possibly a young white-faced heron or gray heron. Don't know for sure, just my guess.


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> I don't think it is a crane but a Heron of some sort. Possibly a young white-faced heron or gray heron. Don't know for sure, just my guess.



hello, you know i do think you are right! thank you. heron. it is a young bird . they come every year to breed. thanks, lindy


----------



## Nay (May 22, 2011)

Momo, I just saw your other pics and posted where are you, now I see. I have seen the large Blue herons around my place, but never these 'worminators!
Thanks for sharing.
Nay


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

Nay said:


> Momo, I just saw your other pics and posted where are you, now I see. I have seen the large Blue herons around my place, but never these 'worminators!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Nay



HI, so, this isnt a blue heron? cute any ways. alot of wild life around . we keep stealing their land here! have pictures of red eastern box tort. i posted in past too! my job today is fine out what kind of bird this is! i made up the WORMINATOR! BYE


----------



## african cake queen (May 22, 2011)

hi, i found out bird is a yellow crowned night heron, breeds from southern new england to fla. & west to texas and along the mississippi river! wow! that was a month full. now we know! 'lol' lindy


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful bird!!


----------

